# Test Proctors in Puebla, Mexico



## albertept (Apr 30, 2009)

*
I plan to live in Puebla, Puebla around August. I am taking distance learning courses through Columbia College. For each class, they require a proctor for two exams. 

Do they have general testing centers like the US over there?

Has anyone come across this situation?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm not in the Puebla area, but I have never heard of a 'test center' here in Mexico. You might want to ask your school what they would accept in the way of a proctor; perhaps a local lawyer, teacher or other professional person who would vouch for the fact that you took the test without aids.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

A lot of US colleges & universities have relationships directly or as part of a group with Universities in Mexico.
You might want to ask your college about Mexican University relationships and see if there is a branch in Pueblo. This could facilitate acceptance.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I just looked at your college information, and it appears that they only have these agreements with schools in the US and Canada, but unfortunately none in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From early childhood, Mexicans are ingrained with the idea of helping each other. As such, children do their homework in groups and assist each other with classwork; sometimes even with tests. As expats, who may not be fluent in Spanish, it is not uncommon to be assisted in taking the driver's examination; as in, "The answer to number one is B", etc.
We call it 'cheating' and they call it 'being helpful'.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

This is a fairly indirect connection, but maybe it can lead you to something that can be arranged. The UDLAP is a testing centre for the US-based GRE. As far as I could tell from my personal observation, basically, all the UDLAP supplies is a classroom; an American GRE proctor comes on-site at the time of the exam, I don't know whether this person is Mexico-based or came all the way from the U.S.


----------



## albertept (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I found the Spanish Institute of Puebla. They teach spanish. However, they proctor exams for many types of educational programs.


----------

